# wieviele liter hat mein teich?



## neipel (13. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich herausfinden wieviele liter mein teich hat?     :?


----------



## guenter (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Hallo Neipel,

da mußt du schon ein paar daten mehr angeben.

länge x breite x tiefe


----------



## MarkusK (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

2x2 Meter, Tiefe 0,60-1 Meter


----------



## herbi (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Servus Neipel,

kannst du mir sagen wie groß mein Grundstück ist ?????!!!!

Also bitte etwas mehr Angaben, Bilder sind auch willkommen!

Dann kann dir geholfen werden!

Nichts für Ungut!


----------



## gartentictante (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Hallo!

Bin zwar auch Frischling hier aber da kann ich Dir helfen. Wie schon gesagt, willst Du ja Kubikmeter wissen. Die bekommst Du beim Multiplizieren von Fläche und Tiefe. Dabei berechnest Du aber einen Quader, den die wenigsten Teiche entsprechen. Also schätz ungefähr die Durchschnittstiefe (viel Sumpfzone? wie groß sind die "tiefen" Flächen)

Also bei 4m x 4m x 0,6m hast Du 9,6 m3, das sind 9600 Liter.

Alles klar?

LG

Marion mit viel weniger Kubik....


----------



## karsten. (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*


----------



## neipel (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

hallo, danke der vielen antworten! 
ich stell so schnell wie möglich ein foto rein
meine maße sind: mit sumpfgebit 3m lang (der sumf ist ca 0,5m),an der breitesten stelle ist mein teich 1,5m breit und an der tiefsten stelle 1m. 

ich weis im verglich zu euern teichen ist der mini.

(als ich mein profil erstellt habe, hatte ich noch nicht gemessen)


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Moin,

das Profil kann man editieren - jederzeit. 
Guckst Du oben die weißen Links "Nützliche Links" klicken, dann "Profil ändern"...........


----------



## Heiko H. (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Hi Neipel,

also bei der Größenangabe komme ich wenn ich steile Wände habe auf 4,5 m³!
Wenn du nun die Pflanzzonen usw abrechnest wirst du wohl mit ca. 3 m³ richtig liegen.


Gruß Heiko


----------



## neipel (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

hallo heiko,
danke für das usrechnen du hast mir ein menge arbei erspart.


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Hallo "Neipel" - gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen?

Jetzt hast Du im Profil nur noch 300 Liter.


----------



## neipel (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

hallo dodi,
danke! es heßt 3000l


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Hi neipel,

und dein Teich ist immer noch Tage alt,    

der Teich scheint die ewige Jugend zu besitzen... 

Ich hoffe du verstehst Spaß...


----------



## neipel (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

hallo jochen!
ich hab einen "wunderteich"
nein spaß ich ender es.(ich schreibe er ist eine woche alt, auch wenn das nicht ganz stimmt. schhhhhh verat es keinem)


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Merde,
hab ich jetzt was verpasst?


----------



## neipel (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

wie meinst du das?


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hast Du im Profil nur noch 300 Liter.



Na in Bezug auf dein Profil  

Jetzt finde ich keinen Fehler mehr;-


----------



## neipel (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

aber nur dank euch allen!!!!!


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wieviele liter hat mein teich?*

Hi neipel,

Aber dann in einer Woche nicht vergessen, das du schreibst er ist zwei Wochen alt.

Du hast Humor...


----------

